# Bubblegum X Hindu Kush ---The Orig. Bubba Kush



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is a beautiful example of a Bubblegum (~50/50 indica sativa) mated with a  pure Hindu Kush (100% indica). 

The bubblegum has been around since the late 70's. It was originally a west coast outdoor strain. It was bread for its taste, yield, and ability to sustain harsh (hot/humid) weather conditions.

The Hindu Kush is a middle eastern strain that has been cultivated for hundreds of years in the Hindu Kush Mountains of Afghanistan. It is well known for its deep rich taste, coffee-like smell, and its high resin content makes it a perfect strain for the making of good ole' fashion hashish. 


These two strains have been carefully bread(carefully...ha!) in my garden over the last year using my own weird techniques. I had a small container of Bubblegum pollen that I took from a small male. I stuck a large branch of hindu kush, that I also started from a seed, into the pollen and received 18 seeds total! I planted 1 seed and it turned out this mother that you see here and in my current bubba thread. 

I was skeptical to explain my doing for fear of skepticism ruining my reputation but in her last few days of life she has showed me a whole new light and, therefore, I must share this story and these pictures with you.

Farewell ma-lady

Report on quality in ~10 days.


EDIT: Not sure if this is in the right section?


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2009)

hmmm... an F1 hybrid, does not a strain make..  
 I'm not sure that orgnkid(wasn't that his handle back at CW) ever revealed his _"big secret"_ of the lineage of the bubbakush. I remember _'lotsa'_ rumors, opinions, and guessing, but  don't recall it ever being revealed.
dang nice lookin' nugget, no matter what name you tagged on it


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

I get this fruity sweaty smell if i open the room, but touch a nug and u get a dank rank like the OG has. 

I was unsure what to call this mutant, she seems to be a perfect mix of both parents. I wont really know until after that first cured toke.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

this kid

hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f36...king-thcfarmer-cali-kush-seeds-returns-11643/


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 19, 2009)

Lovely plant- did you pollinate any of it?


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> this kid
> 
> hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f36/orgnkid-here-now-working-thcfarmer-cali-kush-seeds-returns-11643/


yea.. uh-huh.. if he says so...


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> Lovely plant- did you pollinate any of it?


I Did. 1 whole branch has been re-pollinated with the Bubblegum. I dont know it there is seeds yet but I marked the lower branch with blue tape (i think you can see it in the previous pic). I will know really soon when I break up the whole branch my self ,

what will that make the seeds? 75%Bubblegum/25%Kush ?


Im no breeder, just a curious grower.


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 19, 2009)

i would think myself that it would be 75 25. but since im a newbie i wouldnt know for sure but wish the best of luck to you


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 21, 2009)

bubblegum x Tahoe Og


----------

